#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Sofistik - Καν.Επε. - Pushover - Time History

## Dka

Παιδιά Καλησπέρα
Μήπως Κάποιος έχει ένα απλό παράδειγμα Λυμένο με Sofistik (προτιμάται παλαιά version) για να μπορεσω να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Δημήτρης Αντωνόπουλος
Πολιτικός Μηχανικός

----------

